# 2015 orchestra of the year



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I nominate the LA Philharmonic as the orchestra of the year.

http://www.laphil.com/

Innovative programming and lots of wonderful guest artists like Grimaud make this my favorite orchestra for this year.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would nominate the Vienna Philharmonic for simply being the best orchestra in the world, year in and year out.

Frighteningly terrific!!!

Excuse enough for a classical music lover to move to Vienna permanently.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I have many recordings of the LA Philharmonic and appreciate their latest programming. Too, I recently invested in the huge box set from DECCA featuring the Vienna Philharmonic - _The Orchestral Edition_. And everyone here knows I love the Pittsburgh Symphony, which will be featuring guest artist Hélène Grimaud later this year.

But here is my nomination for orchestra of the year, by way of a video:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I would nominate the Vienna Philharmonic for simply being the best orchestra in the world, year in and year out.
> 
> Frighteningly terrific!!!
> 
> Excuse enough for a classical music lover to move to Vienna permanently.


I'd add the Berliner Philharmoniker, too. And think of the many other great orchestras and chamber groups resident in those cities and they're not far from one another, either.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I must go for the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra Amsterdam , talking of world class.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Are people interpreting the OP as a Lifetime Achievement award? I don't understand.

I thought at first it meant "who did the best work (however defined) last year", but I don't think that's the idea either.

Is this going to be another listening project thing, or another of the recent "vote but it means nothing and doesn't lead anywhere" things?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Is this going to be another listening project thing, *or another of the recent "vote but it means nothing and doesn't lead anywhere" things?*


Ouch.

I find all the "Composer of the Year" threads to be meaningful, riveting and capable of leading to great things.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

The Chicago Symphony for me, although I will not dare argue with the other choices (I'll lose, trust me).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

dholling said:


> The Chicago Symphony for me, although I will not dare argue with the other choices (I'll lose, trust me).


This reminds me why a near to detest these types of OP. The Vienna, The Berlin, Het Concertgebouw, The Chicago Symphony, The Cleveland Symphony, to name but a handful of 'world class orchestras,' each are of that handful which are known to be one sort or another of a _non plus ultra_ ensemble, capable of playing anything and everything superbly, and flawlessly, in live performances.

There are more, and I have been privileged to hear, live, three of those five I named above. With really equal 'abilities' and simply different personalities (some of that dependent upon who is conducting them), choosing but one from those, or another handful, hey -- lets make it the top ten performing symphony orchestras of the word -- is really thinking small.


----------

